# Echinodermata



## Markw (Jan 14, 2011)

I couldn't think of a witty title for this one, so I figured I would just call it what I knew it as.  Recently, I have had a worker at a local fish shop bring me a starfish.  He brings me things that come in shipped already dead so I can shoot some macros of the critters if Id like to.  Most of the time it's fish, so I dont get many..dead fish don't make too great of photos.  This time, I was surprised to see a starfish! So I told him to bring it on.  C&C if youd like.

Photographed below are the tube feet.  They work as suction cups, help restrain prey, and are often filled with water.

I have alot of different shots, but this is the only one with any kind of artistic merit.  If you would like to see any more shots, I would be more that willing to show them to you..but I particularly liked this one.







Mark


----------



## Frequency (Jan 15, 2011)

Good one

Regards


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome texture.


----------



## Markw (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you both.

Mark


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 15, 2011)

I should always read the description before looking at the picture. I was wondering what kind of disgusting rash or fungus you had there... I glad it's a starfish, very nice!


----------



## Undo (Jan 15, 2011)

Great photo.


----------



## Markw (Jan 16, 2011)

> I was wondering what kind of disgusting rash or fungus you had there...


Id be terrified if I found something like that on me. Haha, thank you both kindly.  
Mark


----------

